# Printing has lines and disappearing ink



## Hawk1nZ (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi guys,

This is my first post, so bear with me. I am printing on transfer paper on a bizhub c454. When I print on normal paper, nothing is wrong with the print out. When I print on transfer paper, the ink has white lines across the black letters and it seems to lack more ink if I do more prints on it. I've wasted a lot of transfer paper using different settings (photo, special paper etc). I saw somewhere that 300 dpi is the best printer setting, but my printer has 600 dpi as the lowest setting. I've tried several different printers (all bizhub c454) with the same result. Some are worse that others, but they have the same problem. Please see the linked images to get an idea of what my issue is. The long URLs are because I put them on Facebook

With regular paper (the light makes the red seem to fade, not in the actual print): https://scontent-amt2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=5b12285219d787634502a4b9af1464df&oe=57A88ECD

1st try with transfer paper: https://scontent-amt2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=3b57fce71fbbfa3fd06deb37fa242322&oe=57A86763

2nd try: https://scontent-amt2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=635563a8bae0a9bf0140b1d32b6616d7&oe=57C0D471


----------

